# Breitling Watch Servicing



## davew (Oct 3, 2011)

my breitling super ocean watch which is six years old has recently started loosing time and the other day it was completely stopped which it has never done before so i manually wound it but it kept stopping every couple of minutes and it was like this for most of the day but now it seem to be working fine again, so i'm assuming it's time to have it serviced.

the jewellers i bought it from said it will need to go back to breitling and will cost around Â£300 to service, i called another jewellers who said they can service it in house and the cost be be around Â£90.

quite a big difference in price, so i was wondering on what peoples thoughts are, is it possible that they can do as good a job as breitling or would i be better send it back to breitling, i would rather go with the cheaper option but not if there is a risk that they don't do the job correctly


----------



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Dave

Depends on a few things I guess....is the watch a treasured possession or something that will at some point you will sell ? Is the local jeweller willing to put a warranty on their work ? I know a jeweller near me who really made a mess of my father in laws Omega....I'd probably go on a recommendation....so why not try Alistair Gibbons @ ATG down in Bristol.

Thanks Neil


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Dave I sent one of mine back to Breitling and for the Â£300 they did a full refurbishment as well as service the movement. They brush and polish the case and bracelet if it has one well as fitting new hands. Mine came back looking like new. Some people prefer not to have new hands fitted though especially on older watches.

Cheers Roger


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

+1 here.

Sent a battered Superocean to Breitling via an authorised dealer earlier in year,estimate came back-true it is Â£300 for a service but all is detailed and a report issued on work done-they did quote a bit more as well which I had agreed to pay for but came back like new-yes it is a lot of money but they did a fantastic job-and as an aside ,the battered watch did not have a pedigree but it now has a Breitling one!-officially! Dont expect a one week turn round though and check price at different authorized dealers-the Goldsmiths price was Â£10 dearer than the posh independent in the next street-if you do it on your own theres the postage cost to add as well-every penny counts.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Have a look here and see what is done. IMHO it's value for money:-

http://www.breitling.com/service/

Click to get the correct language for best info.

Mike


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

tixntox said:


> Have a look here and see what is done. IMHO it's value for money:-
> 
> http://www.breitling.com/service/
> 
> ...


GREAT VIDEO, THX


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

Once a breitling watch is touched by anyone other than breitling of breitling accredited service agents,if

you send it back to breitling after they wont touch it.

Another tip send to breitling uk direct as ADs like to add a bit on the price for themselves.

Also ask them to inform you of any extra work to be done on the watch before they do it,

as this will save any surprising add ons.

Must also say excellent work and customer service, and as said before watch comes back as new.

Col.


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

excellent videos...


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

I'd definitely use Breitling. I had the same dilemma a few years ago when my Aerospace needed a new battery. Could have done it myself for a few quid but I decided it was worth sending to Breitling - they replaced the battery and seals and also tested the watch. It came back in a nice service case together with a certificate of authenticity and insurance valuation too. I think it also helped when I came to sell the Aerospace as it had a bit of (minor) service history,

More expensive I know but worth it in the long run.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for the excellent videos Mike. Although I don't have any Breitling machines,(keep hinting but she who must be listened to MOST carefully, goes deaf), I can relate the processes when I want my Omegas serviced by the Essex outfit.

The case has been made for using Breitling by the boys above I think. Good luck, and let us know how you get on.

Mike


----------



## jrpippen (Apr 6, 2009)

Ive recently had my B1 serviced at Breitling and although its not cheap (it cost 360) the watch has come back like its brand new, and its been upgraded to superquartz.

Its just stunning. (its for sale BTW)

The service took 8 weeks or so, and I had to chase them in the end to get it back so the service is probably a little duff, but the watch is incredible.


----------



## davew (Oct 3, 2011)

thanks for all the reply's after watching the video the service is very involved and i can't see my local jeweller going into that detail, so i think i will stick with breitling.

the watch has had a fairly hard life as i'm a mechanic and i wear it every day even for work, some of the people i work with are horrified that i use it when working but i bought the watch to wear and not sit in the box.

i'm amazed just how tough the watch has been yes there are scratches on the case and strap, but the glass is still completely unmarked.


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

jrpippen said:


> Ive recently had my B1 serviced at Breitling and although its not cheap (it cost 360) the watch has come back like its brand new, and its been upgraded to superquartz.
> 
> Its just stunning. (its for sale BTW)
> 
> The service took 8 weeks or so, and I had to chase them in the end to get it back so the service is probably a little duff, but the watch is incredible.


 WOW;superb :clapping:

and in answer to the original post;my personal experience is for minor work,servicing,re-seal etc a reputable private horologist is fine. BUT...if you need parts replaced, Breitling will not supply them to an independant at all.


----------



## SPEEDI (Sep 19, 2011)

Breitling do a great job & they allways come back in tip top nick..

But in my experince dealing with them , It allways take a life time to get your watch back.

You pay peanut , You get monkeys , Not allways but... My freind got well screwed by a local specialist , So its breitling for me and wait for a decent job..


----------

